# Whats wrong with my betta???



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi, I have a betta:betta: who is acting very strange right now, her fins look fine and she is eating fine but it looks like she is having a hard time swimming, also when I look at her from the top she looks crooked and seems to be getting more crooked every day could anyone please tell me whats wrong with her?


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

Do a water change and do not feed the betta for a day or two & see what happens. Could be bloat or the swim bladder.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

I already did that before I posted this thread. I'v never seen a fish be like this before.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, it doesn't matter now, she died last night. =(


----------

